

The history of American Football - vijayboyapati
http://www.radiolab.org/story/football/

======
vijayboyapati
I found this super interesting, especially the stuff on the early evolution of
the game and how various cheating ("trick") plays were used, such as hiding
the ball under a player's jersey and running away with it, or suturing ball
like patterns on the jerseys of players so it wasn't obvious who was carrying
the ball.

